# El acento en "té"



## Cezanne

Tengo una duda cuanto a la acentuación de la palabra "té". Considerando que, por una regla complementaria de acentuación no se acentúan los monosílabos (Dios, fe, fue, pie, vio) que no sean diacríticos ("él" - pronombre personal - y "el" - artículo definido -, "si" - conjunción - y "sí" - pronombre reflexivo; advérbio de afirmación), ¿por qué la palabra "té" lleva acento? Saludos cordiales a todos.


----------



## Outsider

É um _acento diacrítico_, também. Distingue _té_ (chá) de _te_ (pronome pessoal).


----------



## Makumbera

Também há distinção de pronúncia?


----------



## Outsider

Penso que "te" é um clítico e "té" uma palavra acentuada, mas, tirando isso, não.


----------



## konungursvia

Creo que Outsider tiene razon.


----------



## Rayines

Makumbera said:


> Também há distinção de pronúncia?


Sí: "Al*cán*zame el *té*" . "*Te* lo* di*je" (underlined syllables accentuated , sorry the English)


----------



## aeronena

No pero a la hora de pronunciar no puedes hacer diferencia entre té y te.  Al ser monosílaba es imposible.


----------



## olivinha

PD: Aeronena, ¡qué firma tan chula!
O


----------



## aeronena

Muito obrigada . Como escrebes chulo.. fixe? fishe... é algo assim.. mais nao me recordo. O ouvi em Portugal, mais nunca o vi escrito


----------



## Cezanne

Muchas gracias a todos por las contestaciones. Saludos cordiales.


----------



## rodrigoraos

Los monosílabos llegan a requerir acentuación grafica por un tipo de acentuación denominada diacrítica. En el caso de Té y te, existe una diferencia sustancial.

Té hace referencia a la infusión o bebida caliente a base de agua y hierbas. 
(Ej. Iremos a beber un té)
te es la forma de dativo o acusativo de 2.ª persona singular en masculino y femenino.

(Ej. Te pido que te calles, dijo que te lo daría.)
 Otras palabras con regla similar son: el y él, tu y tú, etc.


----------



## Carfer

aeronena said:


> Muito obrigada . Como escreves chulo (en portugués 'chulo' es ofensivo, significa rufián) .. fixe? fishe... é algo assim.. mas não me recordo. Ouvi-o em Portugal, mas nunca o vi escrito


 
_'Fixe_' (agora já viu)


----------



## aeronena

Muito obrigada Carter.


----------



## Maria Maya

Desculpem por fugir do tópico, mas em português falado no Brasil, caso que parece ser o de olivinha, não se usa "fixe". "Chula" por aqui seria bacana, legal (acho eu).


----------

